# Line Cooks - Stagecoach Inn - Salado, Tx



## doubl3j

https://www.stagecoachsalado.com

Located in Salado, TX. We are currently looking for full-time and part-time line cooks and dish washers. We are a growing company with the opportunity to advance. Please send resumes to [email protected]

Job Requirements

- Maintain proper sanitation and comply with all health code standards
- Arrive on time to scheduled shifts 
- Act in accordance with safety policies 
- Complete all opening/closing duties
- Maintain proper professional appearance and hygiene per LaCorsha Hospitality Group
- Minimum high school diploma or equivalency, or 4 years of professional kitchen experience 
- Ability to effectively deal with fast-paced situations 
- Maintain a positive and diplomatic attitude while working in a potentially high-stress environment
- Heavy work - must be able to exert up to 50 pounds of force 
- Must be flexible with availability (long hours, late nights, etc) 
- Keep station set and prepped for service
- Must display an honest, dependable work ethic


----------

